# Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE vs Toro Power Max 824 OE



## Skol vikes 93 (Nov 19, 2019)

Hey guys, 
I'm a new homeowner and currently have a lousy single stage snow blower which I completely regret from last year, here in Western Wisconsin we got 60+ inches. I'm looking to upgrade and I seem to have it down to the Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE or Toro Power Max 824 OE. I picked Toro because I have a dealer here in town. They are both currently the same price. I have a normal 2 car garage size city lot blacktop drive way. The snow here tends to be different each snowfall, sometimes wet and sometimes fluffy. Just wondering what you guys reccomend!
Thanks!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Get the POWERMAX!!!!! Anyhoo, ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Welcome here and go with the POWERMAX for sure


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

from a former toro dealer, DON"T buy toro, quality is down the tubes since they started selling in box stores. if you can go ariens. 
fyi!! my own 2 year old powermax is a rust bucket at every point that they weld sections together . from under the paint at those welds and where there is no way for powder coat paint to reach you will watch your money rust away


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

This guy, above, managed to blow up his engine in less than 10 hours and now has sour grapes since TORO turned down his claim...according to Toro he ran the engine on low oil or worse. I have the same model/year Toro machine and live within 3k feet of the ocean on salted roads. Machine is kept in a cold garage...machine never waxed or cleaned and it looks as good as the day I bought it. I'd take whatever this guy posts with a huge grain of salt.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Welcome here and go with the POWERMAX for sure


Another vote for the MAX, Powermax that is.


----------



## Any (Jan 2, 2021)

Skol vikes 93 said:


> Hey guys,
> I'm a new homeowner and currently have a lousy single stage snow blower which I completely regret from last year, here in Western Wisconsin we got 60+ inches. I'm looking to upgrade and I seem to have it down to the Toro SnowMaster 724 QXE or Toro Power Max 824 OE. I picked Toro because I have a dealer here in town. They are both currently the same price. I have a normal 2 car garage size city lot blacktop drive way. The snow here tends to be different each snowfall, sometimes wet and sometimes fluffy. Just wondering what you guys reccomend!
> Thanks!


Hi there I’m happy owner still of my old 2500 two stroke snowblower but recently last 3 years 724, 824 and 826. The first one since 2003 and my son still have in his new house. 724 got it sold 2 days ago due bought the 826 for my personal shop (10 car garage) and 824 for my house with 3 car garage. Not issues at all no rust always using a high quality gas. Of course good oil. At the end of season ran until out of gas and settled inside my dry storage until next season. I’m very happy and I’m not moving to another brand for now. Yes I recommend Toro snowblowers


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

welcome to the SBF
please post a intro post in the new member area


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

Do some more searching because from what I’ve read there are definite differences between the Snowmaster and the traditional Powermax. The Snowmaster is like a large single stage but self propelled vs the traditional auger and impeller design of the Powermax. It may really depend on what kind of snow you get. If a lot of light dry snow the Snowmaster might work fine and be faster but if a lot of wet snow and mixed precipitation that freezes over the Powermax would likely do better. As far as quality Toro vs Ariens I can’t comment, although many postered here have discussed it. If the single stage you have is in good shape but just inadequate in bigger storms then I’d get the Powermax and keep the single stage for light snowfalls and cleaning down to the pavement. If you have room for both that’s what I’d do....


----------



## Pete826 (Dec 1, 2020)

*MAX ......*another vote for the Power Max.
Anti clog and fluid film does well with wet snow.


----------

